# Bastimentos tank



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

This is my Bastimentos tank 55x40x60 cm.
Built it from concrete plywood and the inside i finished with epoxy. Outside is painted the same style as our furniture because the tank stands in our livingroom.









The back wall is coverd with hygrolon and the sidewalls with ferntree plates.


















































































I stil dont have the patience to wait untill everything has grown in, so after to weeks i added the basti's 1.3. The male started calling after 10 or 15 minutes and the first clutch was layed the day after (last sunday).









Now 5 days later the eggs seems to develop very well, sorry isn't the best pic but dont want to disturb them to much







.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Lovely tank and great looking frogs


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice tank! I have not heard of concrete plywood before. Are you making this product or does it come from a store in sheets like regular plywood?


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

minorhero said:


> Nice tank! I have not heard of concrete plywood before. Are you making this product or does it come from a store in sheets like regular plywood?


Yes you can buy it in stores. Maybe you call it different? I don't know? 

It is a plywood we use it for constructions, to make concrete walls and floors for example.
But it is also very good material for making terrariums or vivariums .


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

We have plywood concrete forms. These are made of wood and used to make forms for concrete to be poured into. Does that sound like what you used? So the concrete plywood would by itself not be waterproof but needs the epoxy to make it water proof?


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

I just changed the single skylight proH for a dual skylight MID-30R intense.
But i am not quit sure about what looks nicer too me 🤔


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

minorhero said:


> We have plywood concrete forms. These are made of wood and used to make forms for concrete to be poured into. Does that sound like what you used? So the concrete plywood would by itself not be waterproof but needs the epoxy to make it water proof?


That sounds about it yes.
There are different types of quality and some are more waterproof than others. But with time they all starting to rot. And because the bottom of a vivarium can be quit wet, i threaded it with epoxy to make it last much longer


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

Today i found one of the females transporting tadpoles


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

Today i saw mom dropping some eggs with the tadpoles. Such a great thing to see


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

The tadpoles do very well, already show some color


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron Beernink said:


> This is my Bastimentos tank 55x40x60 cm.
> Built it from concrete plywood and the inside i finished with epoxy. Outside is painted the same style as our furniture because the tank stands in our livingroom.
> View attachment 295696
> 
> ...


A beautiful viv to view while playing Breath of the Wild. What more could you want???


----------



## Mankc1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Amazing photos!! Love the little guys


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

Almost ready to come out of the water


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

First froglets are out of the water now for a couple of days. I've counted 5 of them and 1 didnt make it


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

And the tank, how it looks after 3 months


----------



## Ron Beernink (Oct 12, 2019)

After 7 months this is wat it looks today. I have moved some of the plants and also took some out because is wasn't really happy how it looked.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Ron Beernink said:


> After 7 months this is wat it looks today. I have moved some of the plants and also took some out because is wasn't really happy how it looked.
> 
> View attachment 301347


Tank looks 👌🔥🔥


----------

